# Dad at 13!



## gaurav_indian (Feb 14, 2009)

*Baby-faced boy Alfie Patten is father at 13*




> BOY dad Alfie Patten yesterday admitted he does not know how much nappies cost — but said: “I think it’s a lot.”
> 
> Baby-faced Alfie, who is 13 but looks more like eight, became a father four days ago when his girlfriend Chantelle Steadman gave birth to 7lb 3oz Maisie Roxanne.
> 
> ...




*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2233878.ece


----------



## utsav (Feb 14, 2009)

Wtf?


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2009)

Wth ?


----------



## aditya1987 (Feb 14, 2009)

*WTFH!!!*


----------



## utsav (Feb 14, 2009)

Wtf? again


----------



## krates (Feb 14, 2009)

kewl :!


----------



## amol48 (Feb 14, 2009)

wtf?! What does he plan to do? Create a record number of children by starting early? Did he start the first day his hormones became active


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2009)

I have already replied to it in another forum...lol

It is emosanal atyachaar for his entire life


----------



## amitash (Feb 14, 2009)

Holy cr@p!!...I was playing with G-I-joes when I was 13.


----------



## devilinearth (Feb 14, 2009)

lol lol lol


----------



## cyber (Feb 14, 2009)

wtfh!!!oh man where is the world going


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 14, 2009)

lol the boy looks 8 or 9 and the girl looks old enough to be his mom.

Babies are now having babies!


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

Fun at the age of 13 minus the 'dad' is like - AWESOME
Stupid guy forgot 'pills'


----------



## mrintech (Feb 14, 2009)

*www.msgking.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/onion-head1.gif


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

Mega Lol^


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 14, 2009)

Say hello to the baby! 

*growabrain.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/mr_bean_baby.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

Lucky guy, got a 15 y.o. girl for  "ahem"


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Feb 14, 2009)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00732/SNN1301A-280_732159a.jpg

Who's the daddy and who's the baby????


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 14, 2009)

^^Slight OT but you have just one post in 6 months?!? 
*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/8a6b4dd410.jpg

TD's bulletin code is a real mess.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL, nice catch.


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Feb 14, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> ^^Slight OT but you have just one post in 6 months?!?
> *www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/8a6b4dd410.jpg
> 
> TD's bulletin code is a real mess.



i rarely post!!!no prob with code


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, then how would you explain this? 
*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/00a99c13df.png
TD's code is rigged.


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Feb 14, 2009)

sab *chit chat* _mein_


----------



## Coool (Feb 14, 2009)

WTF


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2009)

What Is The Damn World Comming To ?


----------



## confused!! (Feb 14, 2009)

One of the most shocking news


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

is a 12 y.o. fertile enug to get a 14 y.o.  u noe??
I dun understand at all!!

And man those 2 have guts!


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, i read it today in the newspaper. I was wondering if this would have happened here in India, the boy, the girl and the baby would have been killed long ago right guys? :0

"saali kalmoohi mooh kala karke ayi hai and all" lol.

I'm 23 and i still don't want to think about having babies with my gf 5-8 yrs down the line. =p


----------



## eggman (Feb 14, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> I'm 23 and i still don't want to think about having babies with my gf 5-8 yrs down the line. =p



uss bacche ne bhi to bacche ke baare mein soch kar thori kiya tha.............baccha to bas...ho gaya!!!



Coool said:


> WTF



this is precisely the reason for all of this


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2009)

eggman said:


> uss bacche ne bhi to bacche ke baare mein soch kar thori kiya tha.............baccha to bas...ho gaya!!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 14, 2009)

WTF !! 


wonder how the Ram/Shiv/any_other 'culture abiding' sene's would've reacted to something like this if it had happened in India !!


----------



## apoorva84 (Feb 14, 2009)

this is total nonsense...teenage pregnancies suck...i think the teenagers who decide to keep the kids are a bunch of total losers...screw this "Juno" **** going on everywhere...they shoudl learn to start behaving responsibly....


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2009)

^^Well not teenager but parents are responsible for their child.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 16, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> is a 12 year old fertile enough to get a 14 year old  you know??
> I don't understand at all!!
> 
> And man those 2 have guts!



Boys could have kids at age of six

Scroll down to the bottom of the page.


----------



## sam_52136 (Feb 16, 2009)

Man...!  wtf!!!


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 16, 2009)

There is an update:
Two more boys have claimed that they may be the father of the child because they too did 'it' with the girl around that time.

Media experts assume that atleast 15 TV channels want to cover their stories and that the stories may be worth about half-a-million pounds.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 16, 2009)

^ lol.... wonder how many guys did the girl did "IT" with 

Team effort ??   // i know it doesn't happen in reality .. but then


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 16, 2009)

HAHA my sympathies for the poor fella ....the first buck that boy will make in his life wud go towards child support......but seriously WTF was the gal and more importantly her parents thinking wen she decided to have the baby


----------



## red_devil (Feb 16, 2009)

^ they probably saw it as the shortest way of becoming famous for the rest of their lives


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2009)

roflcopter revolution !!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 16, 2009)

n6300 said:


> WTF !!
> 
> 
> wonder how the Ram/Shiv/any_other 'culture abiding' sene's would've reacted to something like this if it had happened in India !!



I guess you havent heard about "baal vivaah" in india?


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 17, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> There is an update:
> Two more boys have claimed that they may be the father of the child because they too did 'it' with the girl around that time.
> 
> Media experts assume that atleast 15 TV channels want to cover their stories and that the stories may be worth about half-a-million pounds.


I guess even they wanted to be on "Media".


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 17, 2009)

I always thought 13 is really unlucky no.

What were their parents doing while these kids were filling "IT" in their minds


----------



## red_devil (Feb 17, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> I guess you havent heard about "baal vivaah" in india?




bal vivah suna hai lekin unke bacchon ke bare main nahin suna....aur woh bhi ek 13 saal ke baap ka toh kabhi bhi nahin suna 

[yahan pe 80+ years ke baap common hote hain..hain na ]


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 17, 2009)

Haule Haule ho jaye ga  pyaar 

Appreciated


----------



## Coool (Feb 17, 2009)

n6300 said:


> Team effort ??



ROFL........


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 17, 2009)

What kind of f*ckin world are we stayin in????


----------



## red_devil (Feb 17, 2009)

^ you're right mate...its a fcuking world and thats why we have such threads here


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Evolution demands procreation.


----------



## mmharshaa (Feb 17, 2009)

lucky or unlucky...????


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

^^Abe bacche(i am referring to dad here) ka bachpan cheen liya hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2009)

This earth is full of sins and sinners. I'm leaving for Mars


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

^^Hell broke loose on mars, remember UAC corporations and the cyberdemon.

So please go yo Pluto, its cool !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^Hell broke loose on mars, remember UAC corporations and the cyberdemon.
> 
> So please go yo Pluto, its cool !


Go to Pluto and freeze to death? Nah I'll make Doom 3.1 on mars


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

n6300 said:


> bal vivah suna hai lekin unke bacchon ke bare main nahin suna....aur woh bhi ek 13 saal ke baap ka toh kabhi bhi nahin suna
> 
> [*yahan pe 80+ years ke baap common hote hain..hain na* ]



Yeh toh tujhe achi tarah se pata hoga


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 17, 2009)

*^^*


----------



## red_devil (Feb 17, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Yeh toh tujhe achi tarah se pata hoga






> Richard said that Chantelle also slept with several boys in the neighbourhood: “*To be honest, any one of my mates could be the dad.”*



lagta hai is ladki ko logon ne public account bana liya hai....pata nahin ab aur kaun us bacche ko claim kare [..kya maaloom kal ko pata chale ke usme gaurav_indian ka bhi contribution ho ...]


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

^^zomg, fame is good - either earned by good means or bad.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

n6300 said:


> lagta hai is ladki ko logon ne public account bana liya hai....pata nahin ab aur kaun us bacche ko claim kare [..kya maaloom kal ko pata chale ke usme gaurav_indian ka bhi contribution ho ...]



Maaf kar bhai main 80+ nahi hu that honour goes to you.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 17, 2009)

^ us bacche ko claim karne waale 80+ nahi...sabhi teri tarah doodh peete hue bacche hain jo baap banne chale hain ...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^ us bacche ko claim karne waale 80+ nahi...sabhi teri tarah doodh peete hue bacche hain jo baap banne chale hain ...



Main agar doodh peeta bacha hu toh tu toh abhi is duniyaa mein aaya hi nahi hai


----------



## x3060 (Feb 19, 2009)

damn...at 13!!!.
that guy seriously dont know how to live.


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 19, 2009)

seriously these both gonna get seperated/divorced.i blame it on girl for allowing sex.common she was 15 right and why didnt stop it.
phew...i dont know why i am tensed may be i started liking that female and also obtained british passport muhahahahahhah....business u see.we indians think a step ahead muhahahahaa...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Feb 19, 2009)

Legal age for consent is 16 in UK, but 1/3 of the ppl below 16 have admitted to losing their virginity, according to statistics.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 19, 2009)

x3060 said:


> damn...at 13!!!.
> that guy seriously dont know how to live.


But he knows hot to fcuk. I think thats enough.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 20, 2009)

WTF?? . He's f8(0$r!! What??? He's surely a f8(0$r!


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 20, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> WTF?? . He's f8(0$r!! What??? He's surely a f8(0$r!


Kya trip mein ho tum bhai?


----------



## rosemolr (Feb 21, 2009)

His Son will call him Bro ! STILL luck guy.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Kya trip mein ho tum bhai?



Sure, why not?? He's a f8(6%7 up guy..err...boy . What the F's wrong with 'im??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 21, 2009)

Bloody phool! Ruined his life. He'll spend his coming teen years changing nappies. Poor chap.  
Bachpan chin gaya baalak ka.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 21, 2009)

rosemolr said:


> His Son will call him Bro ! STILL luck guy.




lol...


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 22, 2009)

These are one of the most ridiculous kind of news stories - mother at 16, father at 13. Just shatters my inner soul.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 28, 2009)

Alfie Patten, You Are ... Not the Father!



> A DNA test cleared Alfie of fatherly responsibility, but rather than celebrating his freedom by spending the diaper money on a Bowflex and hair gel, he's reported to be "devastated." No one knows who the real father is, either.



more.........


----------

